
An Extremely Detailed Map of the 2016 Presidential Election - jontayesp
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/upshot/election-2016-voting-precinct-maps.html
======
herrrk
Blue districts are almost always close to red districts (by driving distance),
but some red districts are really far away from blue districts.

------
api
With the exception of college towns it's an almost perfect map of population
density.

~~~
fallingfrog
Except for New England, especially Vermont.

